# 2002 dodge ram 1500 fuse box



## tazzzman

anyone know if there is two fuse panels got a problem with running light , thought their would be second one under the dash or on the drivers side of dash , but i read somwhere that it was on the passanger side but can`t seem to fine it .


----------



## polockpete40

tazzzman said:


> anyone know if there is two fuse panels got a problem with running light , thought their would be second one under the dash or on the drivers side of dash , but i read somwhere that it was on the passanger side but can`t seem to fine it .



I am working on a 1500 right now no runing lights. was told the fuse box was bad. Not sure where to go from here any help.

Peteray:


----------



## ChevySexton

There is no secondary fuse panal on the 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 just the one located under the hood.

Chevy


----------



## taylor44

I have a 02 ram with this same problem.... I am down to the fuse box as well... Dodge dealer wants $852.16 for a new one -- apparently you also have to get the wire harness.. Where did you guys find one at?? I have quickly tried a couple of junkyards here in Indy with no luck yet...

Thanks!


----------



## BUDFAN8

try www.junkyarddog.com you may get lucky and find one reasonable. only problem will be if its bad you will have to ship it back to where it came from.

Bud.


----------



## tazzzman

well got mine working with a switch . seems that the ground in the fuse box was bad so i just ran a ground wier to to a switch and back to the relay and light are back on !! hope this helps for me 99 cent switch is better then 7 or $800 fuse box , hope it lasts till theres a recall haha! cheers


----------



## vvvbn666

tazzzman said:


> anyone know if there is two fuse panels got a problem with running light , thought their would be second one under the dash or on the drivers side of dash , but i read somwhere that it was on the passanger side but can`t seem to fine it .


there is none ...i have a 2002 with same prob at a verey good shop and the problem is as follows...silver box attached to fuse box....front control mod its called.....it goes back. also if it trips ur checkengine light with code 1491 or something like that saying eather ac relay or emmish that means the fuse obx itself is fried. i have owend my dodge 4 days and already willing to burn it for the insurance money.


----------



## Basementgeek

vvvbn666 

I sure hope they have their problem sorted out since it was over a year ago.

BG


----------

